# Lamictal for other mental disorders



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

http://www.healthyplace.com/Communities ... rigine.asp

Uni-g! Show it to your doc! It can help anybody now 

Good news for trying it.

Allure


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

i am now trying lamictal for bi polar which i am skeptical of having) but it also has antidepressent qualities. i was wondering if annyone knows if i can take st johns with it. my doc didnt know and i cant find any info online about it


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

allure, thanks. i also saw an article about lamotrigine and schizo. foggy, ask a pharmacist. they are good when it comes to interactions.


----------

